

I'm building a WebGL modelling tool for 3D printing (+ sneak peak) - bjnortier_hn
http://www.1011ltd.com/web/blog/post/im_building_a_webgl_tool

======
ph0rque
Awesome! If you need any UI/UX suggestions, see my blog post series a 3D CAD
JS program: [http://hacking-shindyapin.tumblr.com/post/81098359/3d-cad-
as...](http://hacking-shindyapin.tumblr.com/post/81098359/3d-cad-as-a-js-app)

